# Tell me about Idaho?



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

You should know more about it since U da ho. 

My cousin moved just outside of Boise from Southern California and loves it. He said there is a decent small Mountain nearby, 1/2 to an hour away and it's not crowded like Big Bear, Snow Summit, or Mammoth. That is all I know.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

david_z said:


> Looking to go somewhere off the beaten path (Front Range, SLC, etc.) this winter and I have an opportunity to go to Idaho, but apart from a few of the resorts there, I'm not really at all familiar with any of them. My first inclination is to head north to Schweizer and Silver, probably flying in to Spokane from Detroit or Grand Rapids.
> 
> Ideally I'd shoot for 4 days on snow (2 days per at 2 different mountains) but I may only get 3 days. What mountain(s) would you recommend?
> 
> I'd probably be looking at mid- to late-March. Being unfamiliar with Idaho, is this (typically) an OK time of year? I wouldn't hesitate to go to the cottonwoods that time of year, but unsure of when spring thaw really hits ID/MT/WY...


If you only have 3 days you might as well spend them at Grand Targhee and\or maybe J-Hole, finding a place to stay somewhat cheap in Driggs shouldn't be too difficult.

Powder Mountain and Snowbasin are "off the beaten path" in Utah are pretty epic too depending on how far off the path you want to get........personally I'm over driving hours and hours just to get somewhere good to ride.


----------



## boardingschool (May 17, 2016)

david_z said:


> Looking to go somewhere off the beaten path (Front Range, SLC, etc.) this winter and I have an opportunity to go to Idaho, but apart from a few of the resorts there, I'm not really at all familiar with any of them. My first inclination is to head north to Schweizer and Silver, probably flying in to Spokane from Detroit or Grand Rapids.
> 
> Ideally I'd shoot for 4 days on snow (2 days per at 2 different mountains) but I may only get 3 days. What mountain(s) would you recommend?
> 
> I'd probably be looking at mid- to late-March. Being unfamiliar with Idaho, is this (typically) an OK time of year? I wouldn't hesitate to go to the cottonwoods that time of year, but unsure of when spring thaw really hits ID/MT/WY...


You are correct that the cottonwoods are the best place to be in march. That said, you are also totally correct in that if you're going to Idaho to ride you should absolutely, 100% be going to schweitzer and silver. I've had some late march days there that were really wet but I've also had march days there that were sooooo deep. Those are definitely the two places you should go in idaho, and if you have time for a third I highly recommend lookout pass.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

hikeswithdogs said:


> If you only have 3 days you might as well spend them at Grand Targhee and\or maybe J-Hole, finding a place to stay somewhat cheap in Driggs shouldn't be too difficult.
> 
> Powder Mountain and Snowbasin are "off the beaten path" in Utah are pretty epic too depending on how far off the path you want to get........personally I'm over driving hours and hours just to get somewhere good to ride.


I hear that and I do love Utah. I've been to most of Utah several times, although never to Snowbasin and only one meh day at PowMow, and I did get to hit J-Hole and Targhee though that was 7 or 8 years ago... Would love to go back...

Ideally I wouldn't be going that late in the season, but I'm trying to work around some friends' schedules as well, along with my prior commitments (I've got a few trips in February otherwise...)

I should've prefaced this that I'm kinda limited to ID at this point  as I'm working with the Ski Idaho / Idaho Ski Areas Association.


----------



## boardingschool (May 17, 2016)

You really can't go wrong with Schweitzer, Silver or Lookout. One thing to note - last time I went to silver (like 2011 I think) we didn't realize that they had shifted their schedule and weren't open every day. I don't know if it's still the case but they were closed like tues/wed most weeks, so make sure to check their website and calendar before you head over to Silver.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

boardingschool said:


> You really can't go wrong with Schweitzer, Silver or Lookout. One thing to note - last time I went to silver (like 2011 I think) we didn't realize that they had shifted their schedule and weren't open every day. I don't know if it's still the case but they were closed like tues/wed most weeks, so make sure to check their website and calendar before you head over to Silver.


That's good to know! I'd be fine doing all 3 days at Schweitzer TBH, but figured if I could sneak in 1 day at a different mountain that would be cool, too. 

Depending on when my flight arrives, I might try to get a few hours in at Mt Spokane.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I've only had one day at Silver, but quite a few at Schweitzer. It is an excellent area. Typically good snow and really fun and potentially very challenging terrain. 

If you can swing it, cross the border and hit Red Mountain in Rossland, BC for a day. Super great resort also pretty close to Spokane.


----------



## boardingschool (May 17, 2016)

Definitely spend the majority of your time at Schweitzer. Silver is cool and has a great vibe but it's not nearly as large as schweitzer. 

Also, and this probably doesn't apply to you since you said you're actually working with Ski Idaho, the best ski area in the region is without a doubt Red Mountain in Rossland BC. True, it's over the border, but it's like 15 minutes over the border, and you definitely owe it to yourself to check it out eventually. Works well to pair with an Idaho panhandle trip, but you can also do a BC powder highway trip and hit it along with whitewater and fernie (and then revy or kicking horse).

edit: haha, beaten about Red. Great minds think alike!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Kenai said:


> I've only had one day at Silver, but quite a few at Schweitzer. It is an excellent area. Typically good snow and really fun and potentially very challenging terrain.
> 
> If you can swing it, cross the border and hit Red Mountain in Rossland, BC for a day. Super great resort also pretty close to Spokane.


Yeah that's on my list but I don't know if I'll have time to get up there (also, my passport expired a few years ago and I haven't renewed it yet). Also, last time I went to Canada I had to pay the "asshole tax" and get a special limited permit to enter, because 19-year old me thought it would be cool to drive my drunk ass home from a house party in college. Now, that actual offense happened in 1999, and they dinged me at the Port Huron border crossing in 2009, so I *think* I'm in the clear at this point... but I literally have not crossed the border since 2009 because of that.


----------



## boardingschool (May 17, 2016)

I've been told that some of the smaller crossings, like the ones between rural WA and BC, are much more lax, but you're still kinda at the whim of the border guard. I got in with a friend that had a DUI but I've known other people that have been turned away.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Kenai said:


> If you can swing it, cross the border and hit Red Mountain in Rossland, BC for a day. Super great resort also pretty close to Spokane.


Yes

and Whitewater is only a little further if you had time 

Actually scratch that, stay out of Canada. The last time I rode at Whitewater, I had to actually wait 30 seconds for the lift. Too many tourists!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

kalev said:


> Yes
> 
> and Whitewater is only a little further if you had time
> 
> Actually scratch that, stay out of Canada. The last time I rode at Whitewater, I had to actually wait 30 seconds for the lift. Too many tourists!


Oh if I had time I'd definitely do it, but I'm pushing it already leaving the wife at home with both kids, the tough part about these out-of-the-way spots is that travel time is extended. If I was going to Utah, I can get 3 days on the slopes in 3 days, with an early flight and a late return. It would be hell, but it would be possible! Going to ID, MT, or basically anywhere north or west of SLC basically requires that you burn a day on each end for travel, layover, etc., so 3 days on snow becomes a 5 day jaunt, more time off work, more time away from home...

#firstworldproblems , I guess.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

david_z said:


> Oh if I had time I'd definitely do it, but I'm pushing it already leaving the wife at home with both kids, the tough part about these out-of-the-way spots is that travel time is extended. If I was going to Utah, I can get 3 days on the slopes in 3 days, with an early flight and a late return. It would be hell, but it would be possible! Going to ID, MT, or basically anywhere north or west of SLC basically requires that you burn a day on each end for travel, layover, etc., so 3 days on snow becomes a 5 day jaunt, more time off work, more time away from home...
> 
> #firstworldproblems , I guess.


Yeah I totally get it. I lived in the Kootenays (BC) for a few years and the remoteness was definitely the best and worst part of it. Had to travel occasionally for work and would often get stuck in airports for days on end or have 36 hour marathon travel days (think planes, trains & automobiles).

Sadly I never made it to Idaho, but word on the street was that Schweitzer is amazing - especially if you hit it during / after a storm cycle. Endless snow, no crowds and really nice / laid-back people

Have fun!


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

Go to snowbasin stay out of powmow its sucks here...


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

If you end up at Silver, don't stay at the lodge/Hotel, give Francy at Kellogg Vacation Rentals (or Homes can't remember), we stayed in Kellogg every time we did the Cat trip in Cataldo, she has numerous vacation homes for rent at super low prices. The last time we went we rent a 3 bedroom house full bath, kitchen and hot tub 2 blocks from the chairlift at $63 per night, not person per night, PER NIGHT.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> If you end up at Silver, don't stay at the lodge/Hotel, give Francy at Kellogg Vacation Rentals (or Homes can't remember), we stayed in Kellogg every time we did the Cat trip in Cataldo, she has numerous vacation homes for rent at super low prices. The last time we went we rent a 3 bedroom house full bath, kitchen and hot tub 2 blocks from the chairlift at $63 per night, not person per night, PER NIGHT.


Tell me more about this cat trip? Was that through Peak Adventures?


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

david_z said:


> Tell me more about this cat trip? Was that through Peak Adventures?


Yes it was Peak, they've since sold the business but last year Steve the original owner of Peak was trying to get it going again. I sure hope he does, I've had some of the best turns ever on those Steve and Scotty guided trips. 

Did you have a trip with them ?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> Did you have a trip with them ?



No, if this pans out it will be my first trip to Idaho, I just googled "Cataldo cat skiing" and that was the first one that came up.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

david_z said:


> No, if this pans out it will be my first trip to Idaho, I just googled "Cataldo cat skiing" and that was the first one that came up.


I will do a cat trip over a Heli trip any day, my worst expierence snowboarding was our Heli trip to North Cascades Heli Ski, but some of my best days were definitely with Steve and Scotty at Peak, miss those dudes.

Northern Idaho is cool you'll have fun, stop in Couer d' Alene (or however you spell it) walk through town, head to the hotel/bar on the lake, great Asian restaurant across the street as well as cool bars. Haven't been to Schwietzer in years but had a blast every time we went. You ever want another cool place not too far from Schweitzer try Big Mountain in Whitefish Montana cool place


----------

